# The New Audi quattro.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are rumors that the TT will be ended in favor of the "new Audi quattro". 
It would be based on the MQB platform to take over the TT slot in the Audi range, because the TT is not making the number it should be. 
The "quattro concept" (very well liked) is not that much bigger then the TT Mk2 and the TT Mk3 would grow anyway, making the differences less then 10 cm wheelbase and overall length. 
The "New Audi quattro" can be put higher up the Audi chain because it's more exclusive then the TT. 
There could be 2 versions : a 300 hp 2.0 TFSI quattro and a 400 hp 2.5 TFSI quattro, both with manual 6-speed or DSG 7-speed gearbox.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I can dig a design like that. Looks sort of like a LFA, except the price tag. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cocomA4zzy (Jun 9, 2010)

looks like the TT and the R8 got it on and made that baby right there. I'm diggin' it too.


----------



## lusettiva (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving the styling but it would be a shame to see the TT go


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

lusettiva said:


> Loving the styling but it would be a shame to see the TT go


It's just a rumour. 
And Audi is still testing with the TT mule.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

Would the new Quattro be transvere w/ Haldex like a TT? I hope its a quattro Quattro.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

SilverSLine said:


> Would the new Quattro be transvere w/ Haldex like a TT? I hope its a quattro Quattro.


The Concept was a quattro quattro.
If they produce it, it could end up on the new MQB, more versatile floorplan.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

New Render.










Upgrade: Oval exhaust tips.


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

R5T said:


> The Concept was a quattro quattro.
> If they produce it, it could end up on the new MQB, more versatile floorplan.


Just curious, what else will be on the MQB platform?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

SilverSLine said:


> Just curious, what else will be on the MQB platform?


Every midrange transverse VAG car. (Golf, A3, TT, other transverse VW's, Audi's, Seat's, Skoda's)

The "quattro Concept" is a very short car of 4.28 cm (168.5 inch) with a 2.60 cm (102.4 inch) wheels base.

For example: the new 2014 A3 sportback has a wheelbase of 263.6 cm and a overall lengt of 4.31 cm.

Making the MQB floorplan very suitable to use under the "quattro Concept" body.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*I would kill-off the TT and produce the "New quattro" instead.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Though about a little thing.
The only exterior differences between the 2.0TFSI and 2.5 TFSI versions could be in the exhaust tips.
Dual round for the 2.0TFSI and dual oval for the 2.5 TFSI.
In that case you keep a nice uniform exterior with just detail nuances for each model.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## alpha helix (Feb 27, 2005)

*"R5T", Your sig.*

Well, anyone can get their tomorrows guaranteed, but there is no practical assurance the warranty will be honored.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Would not mind this, based on the MLB floorplan with that new future 475 hp V6 Bi-Turbo TFSI engine, destination RS5.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Apr 13, 2013)

R5T said:


>


I don't think that the wheels are quite big enough...


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm digging how the back half definitely recalls the original Quattro Coupe


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Rear looks like a Corrado, the middle looks like a Camaro, and the front looks like an Audi naturally.


----------



## IzONE-hOST (Mar 3, 2013)

Wowww those cars are amazing I wish I could have those cars


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Debut IAA Frankfurt.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The new Audi qauttro could replace the A5 Coupe.
And the next A5 B9 could be "Sportback" only.


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

They have been having this rumor forever. It would be amazing if they ever did come out with it tho. and probably not in the states as we don't get anything


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Der VW-Konzern rüstet für die Frankfurter IAA 2013. 
Heiße Messe-Neuheiten planen alle Marken, aber die Überraschung bietet Audi – einen extremen Leichtbau-Sportler im zackigen Coupé-Kleid. 
Die Ingolstädter planen allen Ernstes die Serienversion.* 

Mit einem ultrasportlichen Kracher will Audi auf der Frankfurter IAA die Rivalen BMW und Mercedes schocken. 
Streng geheim ist das Thema, das schon seit Wochen das Okay des Vorstands hat – und jetzt heftig die Ingolstädter Designer und Entwicklungsingenieure beschäftigt. 
Es ist wirklich der Hammer: Audi plant quasi die Wiederauferstehung des legendären Sport Quattro von 1984. 

Dazu wird jetzt Stück für Stück die heiß diskutierte Quattro Concept Studie von 2011 zu einem Serienmodell umgebaut, das schon in gut zwei Jahren – so lautet die aktuelle Vorgabe – in einer Kleinserien-Produktion starten soll. 
Ein radikaler Sportler, wie es ihn bei Audi noch nie gab, soll es werden. 
Deshalb bleibt kein Stein auf dem anderen. 
Erstens wird die Karosse des 2+2-Sitzers noch viel schärfer und skulpturaler als die der Studie. 
Der Racer, der den A5 als Basis nutzt, ist gut 4,40 Meter lang, rund 1,87 m breit und nur etwa 1,34 m hoch. 
Zweitens soll die Leichtbau-Karosse einen ordentlichen Laderaum bieten. 
Das ganze Auto, das auf einen Materialmix aus kohlefaserverstärktem Kunststoff (CFK), Aluminium und Magnesium setzt, dürfte nur um die 1300 Kilo wiegen. 
Ein Audi-Manager: „Das wird ein magisches Auto.“ 

*AUDI QUATTRO CONCEPT: BIS ZU 650 PS IN SICHT* 

Permanenter Allradantrieb ist Pflicht, und bei der Power will es Audi auf die Spitze treiben. 
Denn unter der Motorhaube arbeitet nicht der 408 PS starke Fünfzylinder-Turbo aus der Studie, sondern die Antriebseinheit des RS 7. 
Im Klartext: Der 300 km/h schnelle Super-Quattro erhält den 4,0 Liter großen Biturbo-V8, der hier dann sogar bis zu 650 PS abliefern soll (RS 7: 560 PS). 
Und der kann sogar sparen, denn bei geringer bis mittlerer Last und Drehzahl werden die Zylinder 2, 3, 5 und 8 stillgelegt, indem die Ventile über elektro-mechanische Aktoren geschlossen werden. 
Der Sprint von null auf Tempo 100? Wir rechnen mal mit 3,4 Sekunden. 

Zudem soll der Quattro sensationelle Kurvenkünste offerieren – inklusive Sportdifferenzial an der Hinterachse sowie Kohlefaser- Keramik-Bremsscheiben. 
Preislich soll das extreme Coupé (ein Roadster ist nicht geplant) das untere Level des R8 knacken, diskutiert werden rund 115.000 Euro. 
In Relation zum bekannten Sportwagen soll der Quattro mehr Langstreckenkomfort bieten – die adaptive Dämpfung magnetic ride, die die Stoßdämpfer nach Bedarf variiert, ist an Bord. 
Gebaut wird der Audi übrigens in Handarbeit bei der Neckarsulmer Quattro GmbH.


----------



## damm258 (Jun 18, 2013)

*hii*

TT Mk3 would grow anyway, creating the variations less then ten cm distance and overall length.
The "New Audi quattro" may be place to a higher place the Audi chain as a result of it's additional exclusive then the TT.
There may well be two versions : a three hundred power unit two.0 TFSI quattro and a four hundred power unit two.5 TFSI quattro, each with manual 6-speed or DSG 7-speed gear case.:screwy:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/frankfurt-motor-show/600bhp-audi-quattro-return-2014


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

R5T said:


> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/frankfurt-motor-show/600bhp-audi-quattro-return-2014


Someone grafted a TT nose onto a Corrado, clever


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This info say the new quattro use the floorplan of the new A6 but shortened to 4.63m.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/...rtstag-7283544.html?cmpid=newsletter_06-29-13


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.d...medium=referral&utm_source=t.co#axzz2YTC2BsMN


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

Maybe it's just the pictures but I feel like the body should be shortened height wise a few inches. Window height looks great but doors/front end look tall.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The car that Audi will show on the IAA Frankfurt 2013 will be a bid longer then the 2010 "quattro Concept" was.
It will also be based on the A6 floorplan, and not on the "old" A5 floorplan.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## bill_white (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not sure about this one - part of me likes it, but another part of me doesn't find it sleek enough.


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm all four (get it?) something along the Audi Quattro sport concept. It seems to me, that would be the look I would go for it I was proposing something meaner than the existing TT and able to hold it's own design wise, with the R8. I keep looking at these "e-tron" vehicles and think they're hiding the TT in plain sight. 

IMHO, of course.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Kelvin22 (Aug 16, 2013)

WOW I like the new design of the TT Quattro because it have a lowered roof with exclusive cuts in the body structure which make this design more attractive. Anyhow thanks for sharing the review of the TT Quattro. Please share some interior photos also.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This car will be so much better then the 2010 Concept.
It will have 4 full seats and the design is even better IMHO.


----------

